# GR Meet @ Long Beach CA Aug 2nd



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Sounds like fun, but we cannot make it that day. It is our son's wedding day.


----------



## GoldenTucker (Jun 27, 2012)

Aw would've been nice to meet you guys! Enjoy your wedding


----------

